# Is it better to take the FE other discipline?



## lisfs

I am an electrical E, but I cannot find good study material to study for the afternoon portion of the EE exam. I am thinking of taking the Other Discipline exam instead. I was wondering what you think about this strategy.


----------



## matt267 PE

With the new computer based format, there is no longer an a breadth and depth portion for the FE exam. If you take the EE exam you'll be doing EE for the whole exam.

Here is a link to the NCEES FE exam specs: http://ncees.org/exams/fe-exam/

After looking at the exam specs, take the test you're most comfortable with. Neither will be easier (imho).


----------



## blybrook PE

The other discipline covers all disciplines. My gf took it cause she didn't feel comfortable with the Civil FE. She's a geological / geotech. It nearly kicked her ass. Another student is on his third try with it and he's been studying his rear off.

Best to stick with what you know. Good luck.


----------



## matt267 PE

I took the other discipline in Oct 2013. It was the last paper FE. I passed, but I put in TONS of hours studying. I chose the other discipline because I wanted to study for the same material that would show up in both the morning and afternoon. But with the CBT, that logic doesn't apply and Bly's suggestion works better: *"Best to stick with what you know"*


----------



## sChris

It all depends on your strong areas. I also took the FE exam last year when it was one of the last paper exams, but I had been out of school for years. I have a BSEE, but chose to take the Other Disciplines exam at the time. The reason was because I hadn't used much of my EE knowledge in my career and forgot most of it. However I was still good at basic circuits, math, mechanics such as torque and forces, basic chemistry and physics...basically I was still good in the basics of many areas, so the Other Disciplines fit me and I passed. Look at the exam outline for your discipline and the Other Disciplines exam. Mark which areas you are strong in and those you can be strong in by test time. The exam with the most "marks" by you wins!


----------



## Kovz

I would suggest taking the Electrical CBT if you went to school for electrical engineering. I just passed the exam in July, after being out of school for 6 years. It took me 4 times. First attempt was 2008 without studying. Second attempt was 2011 with a 10 week review course. Third attempt was May 2014 after studying for 5 months. Fourth attempt was July 2014 after studying for 7 months and adjusting my time management.

I used the following sources:

Lindeburg PPI FE Review Manual

PPI Electrical - Discipline-Specific Review for the FE/EIT

PPI FE Exam Review - Electrical and Computer Engineering

Along with some internet research and youtube videos from Raiya Energy

I would suggest purchasing the NCEES practice problems. I did not buy them, but I think they are worth the $40+ shipping.

I considered taking the other discipline as well, but half of the material I never took a class in at school and even if I did, I was not interested in learning it (statics, dynamics, chemistry, ect). Everything on the Electrical test (except computer systems - hardware, software, networks), I had a class in school. It took a while to relearn the material, but it was well worth it. I am currently studying to sit for the Electrical Power PE in April 2015!

Good luck, you can do it! You must be persistant. Failing is only stepping stones to success. Quitting is the only true failure.


----------



## lisfs

Thank you all very much for your reponses, tips, and of course words of encouragement.


----------

